# 2 goblin skinners



## hellize (Sep 24, 2018)

Greetings,

I have 2 goblin skinners to show this time. Handy little fellows and ideal companions for longer walks in the forest or on mountain hikes. Helpful at peeling an apple, when you sit on a fallen tree trunk at lunch time, while goblins are lurking behind you in the bushes. Carving stuff into a stick to pass time in the hung up cage waiting for the water to boil up in the huge cauldron, after the goblins rushed you and dragged you away to their cave in the thick woods. Guess who's coming to dinner?! And finally eviscerating those pesky goblins with great delight, after you manage to free yourself from their primitive cage, thanks also to your trusty little knife and a well developed frontal lobe
The smaller is around 18 cm long, the blade is 8 cm long, 32 mm wide. It is forged of 5160 and 1.2516 with 200 layers. The handle is made of deer antler and leather.

The larger is around 23.5 cm long, the blade is 12.5 cm long, 35 mm wide. It is forged of 5160 and 1.2516 with 200 layers. The handle is made of deer antler and leather.

The sheaths are made of 3.5 mm thick, sturdy cowhide.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Sep 29, 2018)

Love the stacked leather. I've used a brown tanned leather in a couple wa handles and it's a really nice material to work with, the antler looks great as well - I really like knowing the whole animal is used and nothing's wasted


----------



## hellize (Sep 30, 2018)

Dendrobatez said:


> Love the stacked leather. I've used a brown tanned leather in a couple wa handles and it's a really nice material to work with, the antler looks great as well - I really like knowing the whole animal is used and nothing's wasted



Glad you like it! 
Yeah, I like to use everything up. I have a bit of recycling fetishism


----------

